# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Verme, periscópio, pólipo...?

## João M Monteiro

Olá

Numa rocha onde estão apenas ricórdeas e actinodiscus, reparei hoje neste "periscópio" a sondar a água. Não consegui melhor fotografia que esta (está numa zona escondida).



Presumo que seja um verme qualquer.
Ideias ?

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Possivelmente o que chamamos aqui Peanut worm aka Sipunculid Worm.

http://www.seaslugforum.net/factshee...ase=sipunculid

----------


## João M Monteiro

És capaz de ter acertado, Roberto.
Vou estar atento a ver se o consigo captar melhor.Até agora, só vi o "periscópio" (ontem)

----------

